# Remington UMC jhp .45apc value pack came with FMJ's...



## shooter (Dec 25, 2012)

I recently bought a Remington UMC JHP .45apc value pack and when I got home much to my surprise the box was filled with FMJ's. I bought it at a bass pro shop and it did not look tampered with. When I brought it back the store manager said they don't accept returns on ammo which I can understand, and said I should contact Remington. Its been a few days and I have not heard back from Remington, but I was wondering if anyone else has seen heard of or had this happen to them?


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Lucky to find anything in Nor Cal right now, but I though all the UMC product line was FMJ? Then I've not shopped for 45 acp so I couldn't tell ya. 

I've never heard of any really good stories in contacting Remington or any of the other ammo companies as of late. I think they got their secretaries and customer service people working the line churning out the brass as fast as they can.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Select from the chart
Read product description
Cartridge or Gauge Grain Other specs Quantity

.45 Automatic Colt Pistol

230 Grain Velocity (fps): 835
*Bullet Type: Metal Case*
Quantity: 250 rounds 
1012607
Your Price: $109.99

This is from BassPro website. They don't even list JHP

I have bought these packs in the past don't ever remember seeing JHP only FMJ


----------



## shooter (Dec 25, 2012)

shooter said:


> I recently bought a Remington UMC JHP .45apc value pack and when I got home much to my surprise the box was filled with FMJ's. I bought it at a bass pro shop and it did not look tampered with. When I brought it back the store manager said they don't accept returns on ammo which I can understand, and said I should contact Remington. Its been a few days and I have not heard back from Remington, but I was wondering if anyone else has seen heard of or had this happen to them?


meant to load the photos.. here they are..


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

All the Remington UMC .45 ACP in Value Packs I have ever purchased were MC or FMJ.

They make JHPs but in 100 round value packs, not 250 rounds.

At least from what I have seen available on the shelves at retailers.

JHPs are usually about a buck a round, too. Self-defense loads. Just saying....

Maybe the ad was wrong? Or you just thought you were buying JHPs?

What did you pay for it - that should be your first clue...?

I don't think Remington is going to help you unless you can prove something is their fault.

Right now, I think you got what you paid for, even if you thought you were getting JHPs....  Sorry.

But look on the bright side - you have some ammo - be happy!


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

I thought you were talking about the 250 round boxes. That's what I get when I can't find a case.


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

The box says Jacketed Hollow Point.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I could not read the photo was it labeled JHP ?


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

Yep.....................


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

If buying factory I prefer Gold dots or the value brand Blazers (nonreloadable) Nylon Clad. I've shot Rem UMC and have never seen it in HP form. It's always been FMJ.

I was at cabelas friday and the had .223 Rem. American eagle for 9.99 a box and Blazer .45 auto 22.99 a box. The didn't have any .357 Mag. So It was a decision between the two. I caved and bought a hundred rnds of the .223...lol


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

Wow...seeing the picture of the box and the fact it says JHPs, coupled with the fact that Cabelas has a no returns policy on ammo, this proves that Remington mispackaged the boxes.

You should contact their customer service people. They will make it right. Remington has always treated me right.

I went to a Remington sponsored event at my local gun shop. The LGS was having a sale on Remington products so I bought a Remington 700 SPS Tactical in .308. So my dealer went out and spoke with the Remington folks, told them I bought a gun, and they invited me in to their traveling road show trailer. They gave me a stainless steel thermos, a hunting knife, a camo hat, and a pink Remington hat for my wife.

So I hung around for the BBQ (I was hungry) and decided to buy a Remington 870 pump shotgun too (the prices were great - the models were being discontinued, so I got clearance pricing) and my dealer told the boys and girls in the trailer to "hook me up good." So I got another SS thermos, two more hats, two gun socks, a "Remington Ave." street sign for my gun room, a pocketknife, and two dog collars for my dog. 

So if you are polite with them, tell them you really like their products, and explain the situation, you might get hooked up too.... They treat their customers right.

Hope it all works out for you.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Labeled as HP and packaged as FMJ. A poster child for the 2013 ammo shortage.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Play your cards right and Remington may give you a t shirt and a free box of ammo.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Where there is one there is usually more...check you boxes...when you buy Rem .45 JHP's...lol

I'm thinking that maybe somebody may have switched contents to save (steal) a buck on the price difference between the FMJ and the JHP's. That is if there is a price difference. It may not have anything to do with remington and everything to do with an idiot switching contents.


----------

